# Follow Me Jeep WW2 colours Red/White OR Yellow/Black OR Black/White?



## Jon Arnold (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi
I'm looking for plausible US markings for a generic 1944 "Follow Me" jeep in 1/48th.

I have seen the Hasegawa Jeep in 1/48 Red/White and various other schemes in Red/White OR Yellow/Black OR Black/White, BUT the colour pics I've seen tend to be of restored vehicles

Tia
Jon
(Long-time lurker)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2020)

Not sure about the colours 'Stateside' or elsewhere, but most of those colour pics I've seen for UK based Jeeps and runway control vans in USAAF use have been black / white checks, with a couple of RAF control vans, late war, in red / white checks.


----------



## Jon Arnold (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm thinking similar, with yellow being post-war, probably...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2020)

Yep, yellow seems to have been from around the time of the Korean war, although RAF, in the UK at least, maintained the red/white on runway control vans.
I used to do aircraft marsall duties at my local airshow, in the 1980s and up to mid 1990s, and flew a red/white check flag from my Land Rover.


----------

